# fireplace extraordinaire replacement blower source



## maverick06 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi all.

Well after about 6 years of use its time to replace my fireplace extraordinaire 33's left blower motor.It is making noise and not spinning freely. Its not totally seized, just one of the bearings is failing. I have pulled the blower out, blown it out with compressed air, and oiled the bearing, to no effect.

Can anyone recommend a source for the blower motor off the internet? I could just go through the fireplace extraordinaire website, wasnt sure if there is a better option out there. Have a call into the local dealer to get a quote for the part.

Part: 171-01010 (actually that seems to be an old part number, the new one is 228-10069)

Thanks,


----------



## maverick06 (Mar 21, 2013)

bump:
Anyone know where to get replacement blowers for the travis flush wood insert (same as xtrodinair / lopi declaration)?

the left one is toast, so I unpluggesg it and am just running the right, but its definitely starting to go. Still havent heard back from the dealer here.


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 21, 2013)

expand your dealer search on their website, dealer is the only source-unless you can find a generic
(if so post source here  )


----------



## maverick06 (Mar 21, 2013)

According to the manual it is part number 171-01010, which I cant find anymore. I can find 228-10069 which i think i can get online. I think its the same, not sure. I have to take the blower out again and check before I order it. 

I have gotten a price from one dealer, and have a call into another. The source I think i have has it also... again, have to check... I would love to get it shipped to me since I have 2 little kids and have nearly no free time to get over to the store. 

I will lilkely just get a direct replacement since free time is at a premium. Assuming the blowers last about 7 years (about 20 cords), which is my expirance, These will die when the kids are older and I have more free time to get a generic one and build a few brackets.  

Right now, the generic ones work just fine, having quieter ones would be nice. I have a generator, so a DC blower isnt important for me. The burning season is almost over, but i want to get it sooner than later, otherwise i will just forget come spring time.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 21, 2013)

Have you considered just replacing the bearing?  Is it a bearing or is it a bronze bushing?  Worst case scenario, get a local machine shop to make you a set of new ones.  Shouldn't be that much money, and those motors usually last forever..

Make sure to ask for sintered (lubricant inpregnated) bushings.....


----------



## budman (Mar 22, 2013)

Have the bearings replaced at a motor shop it cost me 54.00 for both motors and they work great.


----------



## Freeheat (Mar 22, 2013)

We have a local shop that rebuilds all electric motors , I had the fan motor for a ac compressor repaired 10 years ago with a bad Bearing cost was minimal and no issues


----------



## maverick06 (Mar 22, 2013)

I like the idea of rebuilding the motors. however, in the essence of time, I just ordered 2 new blowers. Man do prices vary dealer to dealer (about $60 to about $120 each)! These should be at my house and installed wedsenday. The old blowers are pretty easy to get to the bearings, I will just have to find a suitable replacement and get them running and hold onto them as spares. Bet the 4 bearings in question can be replaces for $10-$15. one of the existing blowers is still working, but definitely isnt perfect, good enough to let me keep operating the stove though! If these motors are like the others, I have about 6 years to find replacement bearings


----------



## Freeheat (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is the web site if you need them in the future

http://www.emserviceinc.com/


----------



## maverick06 (Mar 22, 2013)

thanks for the link, they arent anywhere near me, but hope they get some business from this, not often you see a quality family business like that! Sure is cheaper than new blowers!


----------



## maverick06 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well my new blowers motors showed up today, ordered from woodmanspartsplus.  I ordered both sides, even though only one had seized up. Well I turned it on and wow was it quiet! At about 15" away, the old blower motor was 65dB, the new one is 58dB! Each 3db is a doubling, so thats huge! Its really quiet now, very happy. So I ended up replacing both sides.

With the old one out, that was still working, you could hear the ball bearing rattling as you spun it by hand, it was certainly gone and I just didnt notice how loud it was.

I will now have to find replacement bearings or motors for the old blowers. The motors seem to be about $30 each, small c-frame motors. I havent found a direct replacement yet, but I havent looked hard either. getting just the end bearings would be better. I figure I have a few years before i will need them 

Point being, go check your blower to make sure the bearings are good, you might be in for a lot quieter stove!


----------



## wowchad (Dec 5, 2016)

maverick06 said:


> Well my new blowers motors showed up today, ordered from woodmanspartsplus.  I ordered both sides, even though only one had seized up. Well I turned it on and wow was it quiet! At about 15" away, the old blower motor was 65dB, the new one is 58dB! Each 3db is a doubling, so thats huge! Its really quiet now, very happy. So I ended up replacing both sides.
> 
> With the old one out, that was still working, you could hear the ball bearing rattling as you spun it by hand, it was certainly gone and I just didnt notice how loud it was.
> 
> ...


I have a Lopi Declaration that uses the same blowers and just wanted to say thank you, this discussion thread saved me over $60!
I'm all for buying local, but $60 is a huge difference and just shows the local dealer is overcharging for these blower assemblies.
Chad


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 6, 2016)

^ the dealer isn't necessarily gouging you.
they may get the fans direct from Travis, and the supplier may get them from an aftermarket source, etc.


----------

